# Navionics customer service



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hate to say it but over on FS there is a Navionics Manufacture forum that I think one of their reps monitors.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Jim I will try it. I visited that forum a couple times, microskiff.com is a friendly place to hang


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Jim, Thanks for the tip. It took me 2 days to be "accepted" to the forum and it looks like the navionics guy is on vacation (they are owned by the French, go figure ). I am SO glad I went to West Marine. I price shopped on line and they matched and with their advantage program it got me $40 extra. I finally called West Marine and they said bring it back and it is done. After all I have learned I would not recommend EVER trying to update or load the app. My new card will be in on friday and after 3 weeks I will be able to use it


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Jim I finally got a reply from the Navionics rep. Useless [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]. I will use the cardWest Marine replaced in the unit and forget the year of free updates and the app. If there was any competition for them I would get my money back. I will shake it off and move on. Thanks again Jim


----------

